# AutoWorld website.................



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Anyone else having problems getting into their site? I try to log in and get some kind of error message:

Server Requirement Error: register_globals is disabled in your PHP configuration. This can be enabled in your php.ini configuration file or in the .htaccess file in your catalog directory


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

These kind of messages is probably because they are working on the server


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

i got into the web site a few minutes ago.And it looks like he's testing the new products page


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

mopar78 said:


> i got into the web site a few minutes ago.And it looks like he's testing the new products page


How the hell did Tom get a picture of my mother-in-law


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Something Else Going On*

The AW site just has a grey background, saying "Auto World Slot Cars Coming Soon"


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Can't wait to see the "where to buy" section. Before the AW site went down I checked the sites that have websites. Most did not even list AW cars. I used to get cases from 1stopdiecast. They too have dropped AW products.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

The only distributor that I knew was REH. The others with websites sold individual items so they were not distributors. 1stopdiecast isn't a distributor either. 1stopdiecast had cases of AW for pre-order at around $140 delivered. Wonder why they dropped AW.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I emailed 1stop and they say they are negotiating and won't know for ten days or so if they are going to handle AW products.

slots-n-stuff will you be offering sealed cases of AW cars?


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I would like my 4 case to be sealed Lendell from Missouri thanks alot


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

If you click on the images from slots-n-stuff website you get a larger picture of the actual cars. Has anyone else noticed that they totally screwed up the rear whell wells of the 55 chevy ! How when you are coping an original aurora they can mess something up so badly is beyond me. Great idea to repop the 55 , Too bad it is totally ruined.


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

it sort of looked like they were going for the gasser style,, that was a popular thing to do with drag racers and dirt track cars ,[rounding the rear fenders to get them lower ]on the afx cars its probabaly the only way to get the body lower on the chassis.some thought it looked pretty cool. on actual cars,i dont care for it myself ,,but to each his own.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Why are the Daytonas so high when the AFXs were nice and low?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Piz said:


> If you click on the images from slots-n-stuff website you get a larger picture of the actual cars. Has anyone else noticed that they totally screwed up the rear whell wells of the 55 chevy ! How when you are coping an original aurora they can mess something up so badly is beyond me. Great idea to repop the 55 , Too bad it is totally ruined.


Not to mention if I was going to re-pop the 55 I would do the flamed cars, or do 2 tone cars in the original Chevy colors (aqua/white, red/white). and why oh why would you re-do the Baja in RED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! God, sometimes I wonder where the ideas come from, da, any other color would be great, but lets re-do it in a color thats readily available for a few dollars at every single slot car show on earth?? I just got 2 brand new mint bodies for 11 dollars on fleabay the other day.
How about re-doing the slotless willy's,hmm, got the molds already, just need to pop out the white/blue flamed, and red/black flamed?
things that make you go HMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

> God, sometimes I wonder where the ideas come from, da, any other color would be great, but lets re-do it in a color thats readily available for a few dollars at every single slot car show on earth?? I just got 2 brand new mint bodies for 11 dollars on fleabay the other day.
> How about re-doing the slotless willy's,hmm, got the molds already, just need to pop out the white/blue flamed, and red/black flamed?
> things that make you go HMMMMMMMMMMMM


 It's almost like they don't have anybody that knows anything about the slotcars they are making. Poor color choices, bad chassis to body alignment, ride height , etc. 
I am not trying to slam Autoworld or Tom , I really wnat to see his company do really well and God knows the slotcar world NEEDS a great company to pump new life into it. It's just really frustrating to be so very close to getting some great new body styles and they just don't cut it.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

*what?*



Piz said:


> If you click on the images from slots-n-stuff website you get a larger picture of the actual cars. Has anyone else noticed that they totally screwed up the rear whell wells of the 55 chevy ! How when you are coping an original aurora they can mess something up so badly is beyond me. Great idea to repop the 55 , Too bad it is totally ruined.


 
Look closely, is it just my imagination, or are the wheel wells on the '55 the same wheel well as on the Bronco?
---------------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Yea they do.

What I like about those wheel wells is that I won't even have to give a second thought to rounding them out and dropping the body.


----------

